# org.eclipse.swt.SWTError: No more handles



## kprasha (Oct 7, 2010)

My project requires customization of eclipse on freebsd FreeBSD.

I have installed eclipse 3.5 on freebsd FreeBSD and developed plugins for our needs.
At one of the places in plugin we use browser.
The eclipse along with plugins works fine when launched as an eclipse application.

However when I export it as an eclipse product and launch it, it throws an exception when the browser is launched.

The stack trace  is as follows:

```
org.eclipse.swt.SWTError: No more handles [MOZILLA_FIVE_HOME='/usr/local/lib/xul
runner'] (java.lang.UnsatisfiedLinkError: no swt-mozilla-gtk-3557 or swt-mozilla
-gtk in swt.library.path, java.library.path or the jar file)
        at org.eclipse.swt.SWT.error(SWT.java:3910)
        at org.eclipse.swt.browser.Mozilla.create(Mozilla.java:516)
        at org.eclipse.swt.browser.Browser.<init>(Browser.java:119)
        at <My -plugin class> (BrowserView.java:2
68)
        at <My -plugin class>.BrowserView.createPartControl(BrowserView.ja
va:142)
        at org.eclipse.ui.internal.ViewReference.createPartHelper(ViewReference.
java:367)
        at org.eclipse.ui.internal.ViewReference.createPart(ViewReference.java:2
26)
        at org.eclipse.ui.internal.WorkbenchPartReference.getPart(WorkbenchPartR
eference.java:595)
        at org.eclipse.ui.internal.PartPane.setVisible(PartPane.java:313)
        at org.eclipse.ui.internal.ViewPane.setVisible(ViewPane.java:529)
        at org.eclipse.ui.internal.presentations.PresentablePart.setVisible(Pres
entablePart.java:180)
        at org.eclipse.ui.internal.presentations.util.PresentablePartFolder.sele
```
I have tried various options like setting up MOZILLA_FIVE_HOME and LD_LIBRARY_PATH to point to installation directory of xulrunner and/or firefox, tried to manually copy all swt*.so files to /usr/lib, among others but nothing seems to work.

Any suggestions/pointers for the solution of this problem will be of great help to me..

Thanks in advance,
Kumar Prashant.


----------

